# Any Guesses?



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Any guesses what this is?

Start the guesses. Then watch for my next "Tool Picking" blog for more pictures and the story of this jig.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know, and neither does Google's image search. Here is the first image that it matched:


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Funny Chuck.

I don't think you will find this one on Google image. At least not until my blog cycles through Google.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

A hand made machinist's clipboard ?


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

a doweling jig?


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

Very good whtebeast88!

I will have the rest of the story up shortly.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/TrBlu/blog/33923

Here's the blog. Thanks for looking.


----------

